# Will 275/40/17 Mickey Thompson ET Streets fir without drag bags?



## filmnews (Feb 13, 2011)

Will these tires fit with out rubbing? They are going to go on stock 17 inch GTO wheels.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

They should. One pair of 17x8 rims from my mustang I have M&H racemasters 275/50/17 and on the other pair I have M/T E.T streets 26.5x11.5x17. Both tires fit just fine.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

:agree

i got that size on mine, wears out the middle kinda fast from the slight "balloning". next time i'm going 255 at the Widest, unless i get wider rims.


----------



## DEMONDSPN (Feb 19, 2011)

a 275 should fit its 28 11.5 on the right wheel . but do ur home work its going to change ur rpm and wheel speed depending on the hight of the tire thats on it right now


----------



## filmnews (Feb 13, 2011)

*The car puts down 428 whp and 408 wtq. I am running a stock gear and I am going with a 4200 FTI stall. Would a smaller tire hold? If so, what size should I consider on the stock 17's. *


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

question, will i be able to fit 245/45 or 255/45 on stock 06 18 inch rims???

will they be rubbing??


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

I am guessing that some people have an extra pair or two of the stock rims with drag radials for track duty only.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

firebird said:


> question, will i be able to fit 245/45 or 255/45 on stock 06 18 inch rims???
> 
> will they be rubbing??


 Stick with a 245/40 or 255/40 and you will be fine.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

SANDU002 said:


> Stick with a 245/40 or 255/40 and you will be fine.


cool, 255 sounds like a better deal to me, so no issues at all, even when you floor it and people in the back, it wont rub??

255 40 means smaller radius, which will encouter for speedo to be off by lilttle and be putting higher milage on the clock??

i was thinking of 45 due to clock milage counting less. so for example, 255 45 would not be off by much but will have to check the clearance.

it be nice to see if anyone else is running 255 45 18 on stock suspension and if they're having any issues??


----------

